# شكارة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
كلمة «شكارة» تُستخدم على نطاق واسع في أجزاء من المغرب العربي وأحيانًا في مصر، وتعني ما قد يعرفه بعضكم بالكيس، ولم أجد أصل لها لا في لغة أجنبية ولا في معاجم عربية، هل لديكم فكرة عن أصلها؟ هل هي مُشتقة من الجذر (ش ك ر) مثلًا؟​


----------



## barkoosh

في أحد أعداد مجلة مجمع اللغة العربية بالقاهرة، صدرت مقالة بعنوان "القاموس المغربي في رحلة ابن بطوطة" تناولت الكلمات المغربية المستعملة في رحلة ابن بطوطة. وإحدى هذه الكلمات هي "الشكارة"، وقد عُرّفت بما يلي:‏ "وعاء من الجلد تحفظ فيه النقود وغيرها مما هو ثمين ، وأصلها آت من الشكر لله على ما أعطى".‏


ربّما توسّع الناس في استعمال هذه الكلمة حتى صارت تشمل "الكيس" إجمالاً.‏​


----------



## إسكندراني

أجد هذه الكلمة في أماكن غريبة، مثلًا في الصحافة (شكارة إصلاحات)، لكني سمعتها أول مرة من صديق مغربي، وقد أكون قد نسيتها منذ تركت الإسكندرية لإنها في العامية المصرية

إجاباتك موفية كالعادة، شكرًا لك​


----------



## Xence

نحن نستعمل مصطلح الشكارة بمعنى الكيس عموما ، وبصفة خاصة ما كان مصنوعا من مادة تقليدية (جلد، خيش، قماش، إلخ) ... وقد يرتبط هذا المعنى أحيانا بالكيس الذي تخزن فيه الأموال ، كما أشار إليه بركوش في المشاركة رقم 2... على سبيل المثال ، في الانتخابات التشريعية التي جرت مؤخرا في الجزائر ، كثيرا ما تقرأ في الصحافة عبارة "أصحاب الشكارة" كناية عن المترشحين الذين ترأسوا قوائم أحزابهم عن طريق دفع الأموال الباهظة


----------



## djara

أرجح أنها من اللاتينية saccaria. أنظر هنا


----------

